# 36'x40' Pole barn cost to replace?



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a 36x40'x10' Pole Barn. Shingle roof. steel siding, One overhead and one sliding door on both of the 36' ends. Lights, outlets & 60 amp panel in the barn. Dirt floor. Looking for an idea of replacement costs if it had to be replaced. Want to ensure I have enough insurance coverage. Cost should include labor, not just materials. Located in SE MI. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Your insurance agent should be able to plug all of that in to a Replacement Cost Estimator and give you an amount.


----------



## AKhunter (Jan 15, 2017)

I just got a quote for a 30 x 40 with 14' sidewalls. 1 12 x 12 overhead, 1 man door, steel roof, concrete floor. $36,200. This is in the U.P.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It’s a good idea to update with your insurance agent every few years on everything you own. I did it earlier this year after I had an exterior remodel completed at camp.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Approx 40k

1440 ft2 * 2.75/sq ft.

Don’t forget contents.


----------



## kyleg (Sep 9, 2008)

Just got a quote for a 30x40 with 12’ walls, steel roof no windows, service door and 10x10 garage door with concrete 29.5k


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Gamekeeper said:


> Approx 40k
> 
> 1440 ft2 * 2.75/sq ft.
> 
> Don’t forget contents.


How about $27.50/sq ft? I looked up my quote for a higher end pole building from 2018, $57.43/sq-ft


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> How about $27.50/sq ft? I looked up my quote for a higher end pole building from 2018, $57.43/sq-ft


Yes, a typo.
The obvious answer, is the contractor wants whatever he can get.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Gamekeeper said:


> Approx 40k
> 
> 1440 ft2 * 2.75/sq ft.
> 
> Don’t forget contents.


Can I get his #? He will be getting all my work, and I’ll pocket the rest. HA!! I’m sure you misplaced the “.”.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Can I get his #? He will be getting all my work, and I’ll pocket the rest. HA!! I’m sure you misplaced the “.”.


Me too, at that price mine would be several acres in size.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just for comparison purposes, a year and a half ago I got a package price for a 36x48 barn (materials only) at just under 15K. This past summer the same package was 31K. No labor. No concrete. Definitely keep up on the insurance coverage as the prices have doubled in the last two years


----------



## Yarcraft (Jul 15, 2006)

For my insurance, as long as the secondary structure is within 10% of primary structure you don't need any extra coverage. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I asked my son who is a manager at a building supply store in the Sault. He told the metal sheets have more than doubled in price. We had a thought of building a barndominium, not now.


----------

